# stop the boot process



## ccc (Jul 10, 2009)

hi

Howto stop the boot (startup) process from freeBSD 7.0 using keyboard to see all warning messages 
on the screen?

btw. I know dmesg or /var/log/messages after restart, but this is not my question.


----------



## aragon (Jul 10, 2009)

Not sure how to stop it, but if you enable scroll lock you can scroll up and down in the buffer with the direction keys and/or pageup/pagedown.  Disable scroll lock when you're done.


----------



## lme@ (Jul 10, 2009)

After the kernel is loaded and all hardware is probed, you can hit ctrl+c to cancel the load of an rc script.


----------



## ccc (Jul 10, 2009)

aragon said:
			
		

> Not sure how to stop it, but if you enable scroll lock you can scroll up and down in the buffer with the direction keys and/or pageup/pagedown.  Disable scroll lock when you're done.



thx, but howto enable scroll lock?


----------



## SirDice (Jul 10, 2009)

ccc said:
			
		

> thx, but howto enable scroll lock?



Press the scroll lock key on your keyboard.


----------



## ccc (Jul 10, 2009)

Thx


----------



## SeanC (Jul 10, 2009)

ccc said:
			
		

> hi
> Howto stop the boot (startup) process from freeBSD 7.0 using keyboard to see all warning messages
> on the screen?



Just out of curiosity: Why?


----------



## ccc (Jul 10, 2009)

SeanC said:
			
		

> Just out of curiosity: Why?



I was just wondering, on linux you can use *ctrl-s* to pause the screen during boot and with *ctrl-q* to resume.


----------



## phoenix (Jul 13, 2009)

That's the same as using the Scroll Lock key.  It pauses the output of the console framebuffer so you can scroll up and down.  It doesn't actually pause the boot process (things are still chugging along in the background).


----------



## hedwards (Jul 13, 2009)

ccc said:
			
		

> I was just wondering, on linux you can use *ctrl-s* to pause the screen during boot and with *ctrl-q* to resume.


I'm not really up on Linux, but you can find that information in /var/log/dmesg.today which is the information from the beginning while the kernel is loading and probing.

Typing dmesg will generally get you the most recent system messages, all the other ones should be readily gotten when you boot up via scroll lock.


----------

